# Tailstock drill chuck, with a difference!!!



## Nikon Ron (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't taken any pics yet but this is a really unique tool that I want to share with everyone. It was made by a friend of my father in-laws when he worked at Lawrence Livermore Radiation Labs back in the 50's and 60's. My FIL gave it to me about 22 years ago when I had a 12" x 36" Craftsman. It is for use with small drill bits and VERY controlled feeds. I will leave this to pique your interest until I take and post some pics.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok...
It's been four days.
Enough teasing, where are the pics?
Please.



Nikon Ron said:


> I haven't taken any pics yet but this is a really unique tool that I want to share with everyone. It was made by a friend of my father in-laws when he worked at Lawrence Livermore Radiation Labs back in the 50's and 60's. My FIL gave it to me about 22 years ago when I had a 12" x 36" Craftsman. It is for use with small drill bits and VERY controlled feeds. I will leave this to pique your interest until I take and post some pics.


----------



## Dandon (Feb 12, 2013)

Where's the photos? You have me way curious. I'm piqued.
Dan


----------



## Nikon Ron (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, I get distracted easily!! Well OK, I will get my camera out tomorrow and take some pics. Then I will try to remember how to post them.


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it similar to this?


----------



## Nikon Ron (Feb 14, 2013)

pineyfolks said:


> Is it similar to this?



NOPE!! I'm trying to upload the 5 images I took today.


----------



## Nikon Ron (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure this pics can be seen, hope so.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 14, 2013)

That's very cool!

Fantastic for very small holes.

Gary


----------



## prmindartmouth (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice, would have a much finer feed than this one:


----------



## Dandon (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice. I'm constantly amazed at the ingenuity of people who work in this field.
Thanks for posting.
Dan


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm thinking a simple one of these could be made from an inexpensive basic microscope's focus components.  Heck, you could use the ocular as a get-by loupe.

I have to say that FIL of yours made elegant stuff.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 24, 2014)

Besides being so cool, it looks like so much fun to make! 

How does it work for you?


Bernie


----------



## Nikon Ron (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Bernie, I suspect it would take a pretty good machinist to build this. I know it is way beyond my capabilities. My FIL's friend, Bud, worked for Rad Labs for years and was very good at this kind of thing. He and my FIL took gunsmithing together at OIT here in Klamath Falls and then opened a business called the "Shot Shop". This was back in the 50s. Bud was later offered a job at Rad Lab where he worked for several years. He worked on things which were near radioactivity which in later years affected his health.  He was a great machinist and a great guy. So that's the background story and I'm sticken to it.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it just me or did the Benjamin pellet can give anyone else flashbacks?


----------



## Andre (May 1, 2014)

Your a shooter too. Nice! Don't see tins that old often.


----------



## Dranreb (May 1, 2014)

Your FIL was certainly a very skilled man Ron, those pics where well worth the wait!

Bernard


----------



## Nikon Ron (May 2, 2014)

Dranreb said:


> Your FIL was certainly a very skilled man Ron, those pics where well worth the wait!
> 
> Bernard



Thanks Bernard, yes, this is a beautiful lathe attachment! I don't use it often but when I do, nothing else that I have will fill the bill. 
I have an "Emco Compact 8" lathe that I use it on and they are both great for small projects.


----------

